# 'get your rental skis off my board' sticker



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

Last week I saw a snowboard with the most awesome sticker 'get your fucking rental skis off my board'  Does somebody know where I can get me such a sticker, would love to have one!


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

Epic. Let us know if u find em, I want one

Google is ur friend 










http://www.downtown.nl/stickerpakket-get-your-f-cking-rental-ski-s-off-my-board


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

ok thanks Cozmo! Found another one as well, this one is even better! :thumbsup:










You get one for free here:Boarddock.com I Snowboard Wall Mount if you buy a snowboard wall mount, well I needed that as well


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

kevv has been spamming this particular message for a couple of years now. Unusually inventive and patient for a spammer. But, still a spammer.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

sticker sucks anyway...


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

kevv said:


> ok thanks Cozmo! Found another one as well, this one is even better! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your rental ski's what? :dunno:

Not putting a shitty sticker with bad grammar on my board :thumbsdown:


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

I've got to admit its an inventive way to spam.
I dislike the badly drawn memeface on the sticker but thought the text was kinda funny.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea except anyone who "implies" the word FUCK by putting a "*" is a piece of shit, no way around that.

if the "U" was in there, at least it would be daring. As it stands its less badass than if I put a Malcom in the Middle sticker on my deck.


----------



## uStompSnow (Mar 20, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea except anyone who "implies" the word FUCK by putting a "*" is a piece of shit, no way around that.
> 
> if the "U" was in there, at least it would be daring. As it stands its less badass than if I put a Malcom in the Middle sticker on my deck.


Amusing... - pretty harsh... but funny nonetheless.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> yea except anyone who "implies" the word FUCK by putting a "*" is a piece of *sh*t*, no way around that.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Reminds me of the term:
S.P.O.R.E. aka stupid people on rental equipment


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I do hate f*cking skis on my f*cking board for f*ck sake!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I do hate f*cking skis on my f*cking board for f*ck sake!


says the guy pimpin the Malcolm sticker.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> kevv has been spamming this particular message for a couple of years now. Unusually inventive and patient for a spammer. But, still a spammer.


Just looked at his posts. Yes very inventive and patient for sure.


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea except anyone who "implies" the word FUCK by putting a "*" is a piece of shit, no way around that.
> 
> if the "U" was in there, at least it would be daring. As it stands its less badass than if I put a Malcom in the Middle sticker on my deck.


In The Netherlands where i live no one gives a fuck if u use f*ck/sh*t/whatever, even on tv or radio. This isnt Murica :laugh: So using the * or not doesnt make a difference.

Edit: didn't mean to offend anyone, im just saying i dont see the difference when reading the u or the *. Seems to make a lot of difference in the US, im not sure why


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> says the guy pimpin the Malcolm sticker.


The? I got more than one! Sheesh


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

the OP is banned for being spammy but i like the "statement" of the sticker


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cozmo said:


> In The Netherlands where i live no one gives a fuck if u use fuck/shit/whatever, even on tv or radio. This isnt Murica :laugh: So using the * or not doesnt make a difference.


Ironically, that sticker is not in Dutch. passive aggressive smiley:


----------

